# طريقة نسخ 10 جيجا على إسطوانة 700 ميجا !!!!!



## GAD FOR JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

*برنامج رائع لنسخ 10 جيجا علي اسطونه 700 ميجا وممكن اكتر من 10 جيجا وتحدي

 1. هنستخدم برنامج إسمه ULTRA ISO وهو بيستخدم فى نسخ إسطوانات الويندوز المحمية ولكن 
نسخ 10 جيجا على إسطوانة 700 ميجا هو ده الجديد

2. حملوا البرنامج من هنا

:download:

http://www.4shared.com/file/67215087/43f9d25e/Ultraiso_Premium_Edition_931_Build_2633.html 

3. بعد ما تحملوا البرنامج قوموا بتسطيبه على الجهاز

4. وبعد كدة اجمع كل الفولدرات والملفات اللى انت عايز تحطهم على اسطوانة فى مكان واحد

5. وبعدين افتح البرنامج وهتلاقى فوق على الشمال علامة my computer دوس عليه

6. وبعدين افتح الفولدر اللى حاطت جواه الحاجات وهتلاقى الحاجات كلها ظهرت تحت فى النص

7. وهتلاقى علامة مرسوم عليها سهم واسمها Add دوس عليها وسيبه لغاية لما يخلص

8. وبعدين فوق على الشمال هتلاقى علامة save as دوس عليهاوحدد المكان اللى انت عايزه ودوس save

9. وروح على المكان اللى انت حفظت فيه الملف هتلاقى ملف ناقص افتحه ثم اضغط open with

10. ثم دور على برنامج ال ultraiso ولو ما لاقيتوش دوس على كلمة Brouse

11. ثم افتح c/program files/ultra iso 

12 . ودوس على علامة الultraiso واضغط ok هتلاقى الملف اتفتح

13. ثم اضغط على علامة burn cd/dvd image ثم اضغط burn 

واخير ..... على فكرة مش شرط عشرة جيجا.... إن شاء الله 100 جيجا
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*اول مره اعرف الحكايه دي

هجرب واشوف 

شكرا ليك gad for jesus​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*الموضوع عباره عن حرق الملفات iso

بس انا مجربتش الطريقه للأخر

بس ياريت تقولي بعد نسخ الاسطوانه

هتنزل عادي بعد كده ولا عن طريق البرنامج برضه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الطريقه 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

جديدة
مجربتهاش الصراحة
بس احربها واشوف​


----------

